# EXERCISE BANDAGES - HOW TO PUT THEM ON



## Frazer (10 August 2006)

I am going to try using bandages for the flatwork, mainly becuase they seem easier and cheaper. But i was wondering do you use a underpad aswell! I think you do but i was just making sure. And does anyone know of any good website to show you how to apply exercise bandages or are they just the same as others.


----------



## Weezy (10 August 2006)

STOP!

Seriously if you dont know how to apply bandages then you REALLY should not be using them - they will do more harm than good and it really isnt something you can learn from a website - please take the time to find someone in real life - an instructor or a trusted friend - who can show you exactly what you should be doing

Not having a go, just had 2 horses to rehabilitate after having messed up legs due to badly applyed bandages


----------



## MissRebbekkie (10 August 2006)

yes u will need some protection under the bandages - to both equalise the pressure and secondly to reduce friction Etc.

make sure the gamgee or fibregee finishes just at the base of the knee and the bottom just about at the fetlock joint, athe banage should start at the top ( below the knee) rolling downwards without it being too tight, and roll downwards finishing just above the fetlock and then rolling back up again, the ties should be on the outside of the leg - if they are ribbons they should not be tied tighter than the bandgae and the ends tucked into the bandage, if velco again fastened on the outside - for practicality i prefer boots -


----------



## piebaldsparkle (10 August 2006)

Either stick with boots or get a trusted person to show you how to put them on.  You could do some serious damage to the tendons it they are put on unevenly or too tight (or too loose and slip).  Yes you definately need some padding underneath.


----------



## MissRebbekkie (10 August 2006)

totally agree weezy, i meant to add that to the end of my post but my stupid puter crashed!!! grrr

more harm than good can be done with badly applied bandages, just invest in some good brushing boots


----------



## star (10 August 2006)

badly applied bandages = one of my biggest bugbears.  definitely not something you should be considering if you need to ask on the net.  they do nothing more than boots anyway and are a pain in the bum to put on, then take off, re-roll etc etc.  boots much easier and i really dont see how a bit of elasticated material can provide support to a 500kg horse bearing down through a few tendons.


----------



## MissRebbekkie (10 August 2006)

couldnt have put it better my self, personally i hate bandages used for exercise purposes they are a pain in the butt- i only use them when we are  travelling my boys on the lorry!


----------



## star (10 August 2006)

me too - i like them for travelling provided properly applied.  also use them in the stable when injured to help support oppposite leg.  will admit to being a member of the white polo bandage brigade at dressage comps though!


----------



## MagicMelon (10 August 2006)

I only use fleece bandages as they are harder to over tighten than those really elasticy ones. I only use them for travelling long distances, although use them occassionally for schooling on hard ground for support.


----------



## allijudd (11 August 2006)

agree with weezy unfortunatly...if you dont get it right you could cuase an awful lot of damage to the tendon due to uneven pressure...or they might come off when exercising...anything...try getting support boots from premier equine..the full wrap around type..not only are they about £19 but they will be quicker and easier to use....


----------



## emma_lg (11 August 2006)

Thank goodness I read this post...after reading another forum and someone got shot down in flames for asking either boots or bandages...bandages was the only thing to use (if you can't do an exercise bandage you shouldn't have a horse)...boots were a no-no. I started to feel useless as I always use boots (have loads of them - bit of a fetish!!!!).


----------



## the watcher (11 August 2006)

I use neoprene bandages without anything underneath, but only for jumping..for flat work I don't use anything. I would agree with everybody else, boots are quicker and easier and you can't go wrong with them


----------



## Emily99 (11 August 2006)

I've got a set of exercise bandages which are half fleece, then half elastic. I'm currently using them without anything underneath.. should i be using gamgee?? They don't slip and there's no uneven marking of the fur etc.


----------



## Parkranger (11 August 2006)

How ridiculous - are people really that sad??


----------



## emma_lg (11 August 2006)

I know...I felt for the innocent poster! 
They didn't really mention about the damage that can be done by not putting the bandages on correctly with the correct pressure - which would have been useful...or the fact that heat build up can be damaging too for tendons.
I love my hundreds of boots!! no really...that many!!!


----------



## GTs (11 August 2006)

I love bandages - a half way decent looking horse looks like $1,000,000 with white bandages.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 August 2006)

Half fleece ones are fine without gamgee (if put on correctly).  However I will still be sticking to my boots.  I just keep the bandages for travelling home (if I have clayed her legs) and for the stable (if injured).


----------



## RunToEarth (13 August 2006)

Please dont use bandages unless you can put them on properly, they are dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------

